# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  एक चम्*मच जीरे के सेवन और तीन गुना तेजी से कम करें फैट

## Krishna

जीरा, एक ऐसा मसाला है जो खाने में बेहतरीन स्वाद और खुशबू देता है। इसकी उपयोगिता केवल खाने तक ही सीमित नहीं है बल्कि इसके कई स्*वास्*थ्*य लाभ भी हैं। कई रोगों में दवा के रूप में इसका इस्*तेमाल किया जाता है। जीरे में मैंगनीज, लौह तत्व, मैग्नीशियम, कैल्शियम, जिंक और फॉस्फोरस भरपूर मात्रा में होता है। इसे मेक्सीको, इंडिया और नार्थ अमेरिका में बहुत उपयोग किया जाता है। इसकी सबसे खासियत यह है कि यह वजन तेजी से कम करता है। इस लेख में विस्*तार से जानिये कैसे जीरे के सेवन से कम होता है वजन।

----------


## Krishna

.......................................

----------


## Krishna

*जीरा खाएं मोटापा घटाएं* वजन कम करने के लिए भी जीरा बहुत उपयोगी होता है। एक ताजा अध्ययन में पता चला है कि जीरा पाउडर, के सेवन से शरीर मे वसा का अवशोषण कम होता है जिससे स्वाभाविक रूप से वजन कम करनें में मदद मिलती है। एक बड़ा चम्*मच जीरा एक गिलास पानी मे भिगो कर रात भर के लिए रख दें। सुबह इसे उबाल लें और गर्म-गर्म चाय की तरह पिये। बचा हुआ जीरा भी चबा लें।

----------


## Krishna

इसके रोजाना सेवन से शरीर के किसी भी कोने से अनावश्यक चर्बी शरीर से बाहर निकल जाता है। इस बात का विशेष ध्यान रखे की इस चूर्ण को लेने के बाद 1 घंटे तक कुछ न खायें। भुनी हुई हींग, काला नमक और जीरा समान मात्रा में लेकर चूर्ण बना लें, इसे 1-3 ग्राम की मात्रा में दिन में दो बार दही के साथ लेने से भी मोटापा कम होता है। इसके सेवन से न केवल शरीर से अनावश्यक चर्बी दूर हो जाती है बल्कि शरीर में रक्त का परिसंचरण भी तेजी से होता है। और कोलेस्*ट्रॉल भी घटता है।

----------


## Krishna

.....................................

----------


## Krishna

*इन बातों का भी रखें ध्यान*इस दवाई को लेने के बाद रात्रि में कोई दूसरी खाद्य-सामग्री नहीं खाएं। यदि कोई व्यक्ति धूम्रपान करता है, तम्बाकू-गुटखा खाता या मांसाहार करता है तो उसे यह चीजें छोड़ने पर ही दवा फायदा पहुचाएंगी। शाम का भोजन करने के कम-से-कम दो घंटे बाद दवाई लेनी है। 

जीरा हमारे पाचन तंत्र को बेहतर बनाकर हमें ऊर्जावान रखता है। साथ ही यह हमारे इम्यून सिस्टम को भी बढ़ता है। इससे ऊर्जा का स्*तर भी बढ़ता है और मेटाबॉलिज्म का स्*तर भी तेज होता है। हमारे पाचन तंत्र को बेहतर बनाने के साथ-साथ फैट बर्न की गति को भी बढ़ाता है। पेट से सबंधित सभी तरह की समस्याओं में जीरे का सेवन लाभकारी है। 

जीरे का नियमित इस्तेमाल शरीर की शोधन की प्रक्रिया को तेज करता है। मोटापा कम करने के अलावा भी जीरा कई तरह की बीमारियों में लाभदायक है।

----------

